# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Πρόβλημα με ποτίστρα

## katerina1979

Γεια σας παιδιά. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την ποτίστρα που έχω πάρει.Έχει φαρδύ στόμιο γιατί το κλουβί έχει οριζόντια κάγκελα αλλά δεν στέκεται καλά και καμιά φορά γυρνώντας από τη δουλειά τη βλέπω να γέρνει. Επειδή θα λείπω το Σ/Κ φοβάμαι μην γίνει αυτό και δεν μπορεί ο μικρός να πιει νερό. Έκανα μια έρευνα σε πετ σοπ στην Αθήνα μήπως βρω καμιά που να ασφαλίζει καλύτερα αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Έτσι κατέληξα να πάρω ένα μπολ διάφανο και να βάζω εκεί νερό. Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας.

Αυτή είναι εκείνη που έχω ήδη βάλει:



Αυτό είναι το μπολ:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Κατερινα Και εγω ειχα ενα παρομιο προβλημα με την ποτιστρα, ειπαρχουν στο εμποριο μερικες ποτιστρες με δαχτυλιδι αλλα για καγκελα καθετα:/ που δεν νομιζω να σου κανουν απο τη στιγμη που εχεις οριζοντια καγκελα,εγω αυτο που εκανα ηταν να βαλω μια οσωτερικη ταιστα που χρισιμοποιειται ανετα για ποτιστρα(ενα παρομιο πραγμα οπως εκανες εσυ) !!! To μονο θεμα ειναι να το συνιθισει, η αλλη προχηρη λυση ειναι να δεσεις την ποτιστρα με ενα σηρμα  η ενα δεματικο για το Σ/Κ μεχρη να βρης κατι που να σε βολεβη!!

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι με ένα συρματάκι μπορείς να στερεώσεις το πάνω μέρος στα κάγκελα κ δε θα πάει πουθενά!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το μπολ δεν φαίνεται στο λινκ που έβαλες.Κάνε αυτό με το σύρμα που λέει ο Ηρακλής.Βάλε και άλλη μια η δυο ακόμα για να είσαι σίγουρη.Το μπολ το φοβάμαι γιατί μπορεί να πηγαίνει να παίζει ότι φύγεις και να χαθεί το νερό η να λερωθεί.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Το μπολ δεν φαίνεται στο λινκ που έβαλες.


Εντάξει το έφτιαξα κ φαίνεται τώρα Κωνσταντίνε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τώρα που είδα το μπολ δεν το συζητώ,δεν είναι ασφαλές για να απουσίάσεις το Σαββατοκύριακο.Για να είσαι σίγουρη βάλε δύο ποτίστρες..Ευχαριστώ Βίκυ για τις φωτο.

----------


## katerina1979

ok παιδια ευχαριστώ. Θα κοιτάξω να το δέσω.

----------


## mariakappa

υπαρχουν και τα αλλα μπολακια απο inox που εχουν μια στρογγυλη βαση την οποια βιδωνεις στα καγκελα,οπως κι αν ειναι αυτα.εμενα παντως με εχει βολεψει γιατι δεν κουνιεται και στους παπαγαλους αρεσει να πινουν νερο απο μπολακια και οχι απο ποτιστρες λογω του ραμφους τους.θα τα βρεις στα περισσοτερα πετ σοπ ή σε αλυσιδα μεγαλη.

----------


## mitsman

Ενα λαστιχο θα βολεψει πολυ καλυτερα απο ολα!!!
Αυτα τα φαρδια ποθ ειναι γερα!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Δημητρη μου ειναι lovebird που φημηζονται_ για τις μανιοδης καταστροφες_

----------


## Ηρακλής

Mαρια και εγω αυτη του εχω παρη τιν inox με την βαση και ειμαι πολοι ευχαριστημενος, ενο κατι αλες μου μαβριζανε μετα απο 2-3 μηνες

----------


## mariakappa

ακριβως και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και φοβομουν μηπως ηταν τοξικο για τα πουλια.ετσι την ανακαλυψα.

----------


## μαρια ν

Εγω παντως το εχω δεσει με ενα νται ραπ[κλειψακι] και δεν χυνεται το εχω σφυξει και το
κοψιμο το εψω απο την εξω πλευρα για να μην γδαρφουν το κοκατιλ μου.

----------


## tolisapost

επειδή έχω την ίδια ποτίστρα σε ενημερώνω ότι λείπει το στήριγμα στο επάνωμέρος που την κραταει σταθερή στα κάγκελα

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μαρια η αλλαγες νερου γινονται ευκολα; η το κοβις το νται ραπ και μετα βαζεις κενουργιο??Σε ρωταω γιατι εγω δεν το ειχα σφιξη πολυ για να το σικωνω και να βγαζω την ποτιστρα αλλα τα cocatil  μου το ειχαν βρι παιχνιδι επιδι ηταν πολυ χαλαρο και πηγενε πανο κατο οταν παιζανε με το νται ραπ:/

----------


## μαρια ν

Oxi δεν το κοβω απλα και εγω δεν το σφιγγω πολυ το σηκωνω λιγο προς τα πανω βγαζω την 
ποτιστρα και μετα την ξαναβαζω απλα το νται ραπ ειναι χοντρο.

----------


## vas

κατερινα τι ποτιστρες εχει το lovebird σου; 
εγω εχω εσωτερικες,μεταλλικες ποτίστρες που η βαση τους βιδωνει στα καγκελα και μερικες φορες (ειδικα με το που βαζω το νερο μεσα,παλιοτερα και σε ασχετες στιγμες) πηγαινει και βουταει το κεφαλι του μεσα,ή αν έχει κέφια μπαίνει και ολόκληρο

----------


## katerina1979

> επειδή έχω την ίδια ποτίστρα σε ενημερώνω ότι λείπει το στήριγμα στο επάνωμέρος που την κραταει σταθερή στα κάγκελα


Δεν είχε στήριγμα εξαρχής. Και ήταν συσκευασμένη, οπότε μάλλον δεν την πήρα ελαττωματική. Νομίζω ότι αυτό το στήριγμα που λες το έχουν οι μεγάλες ποτίστρες οι οποίες όμως δεν χωράνε στα δικά μου κάγκελα. Αν έχει φωτο της δικής σου βάλε μου να δω.

----------


## katerina1979

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απόψεις σας. Τελικά εγώ την έδεσα για το Σ/Κ με ένα σπαγκάκι αλλά δεν είναι για μόνιμη λύση. Μπορείτε να μου βάλετε φωτογραφίες από τις δικές σας να καταλάβω τι εννοείτε;

Ηρακλή τα μπολάκια δεν βρωμίζουν από τις κουτσουλιές τους;

----------


## katerina1979

> κατερινα τι ποτιστρες εχει το lovebird σου;



Έχω μια ποτίστρα εξωτερική με λίγο πλατύ στόμιο για οριζόντια κάγκελα. Έχω βάλει φωτογραφία της στο topic που έχω ανοίξει στην κατηγορία "διατροφή" με θέμα "πρόβλημα με ποτίστρα". Πάντως σε αυτήν που του έχω δεν μπορεί να βουτήξει το κεφάλι του. Αλλά γενικά και μπανιέρα που του βάζω δεν ασχολείται. Μάλλον η υπόθεση μπάνιο δεν τον συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα...

Αν μπορείς βάλε μου μια φωτογραφία της δικής σου.

----------


## vas

σου το είπα γιατι η ποτίστρα είναι κάτι που υπάρχει συνεχώς στο κλουβί και το πουλάκι θέλει δε θέλει θα την πλησιάσει αφου θα διψάσει κάποια στιγμή,βέβαια το να κάνει μπάνιο στην ποτίστρα δεν είναι και ο,τι υγιεινότερο αφου μπορεί να αφήσει μέσα στο νερο πούπουλα,γι'αυτο και ελέγχω ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα τα μπολάκια,ειδικά το καλοκαίρι,η μπανιέρα για το πουλάκι σου είναι κάτι καινούριο,ίσως πρέπει να του αφήσεις λιγο χρόνο

----------


## katerina1979

Ωραία είναι η ποτίστρα σου. Θα τη βρώ λες στη γνωστή αλυσίδα πετ σοπ; Και μια άλλη ερώτηση: επειδή εγώ λείπω κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά (φεύγω 7.30 και γυρνάω 5.00), πιστεύεις ότι είναι καλό να του έχω τέτοια ποτίστρα από άποψη υγιεινής όπως είπες κι εσύ;

----------


## mitsman

Πιστευω πως δεν κανει αυτο το σκευος για ποτιστρα, χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος...
Θεωρω οτι του δινει την δυνατητα να κανει μπανιο και να δημιουργηθουν βακτηρια τα οποια θα πιει μετα απο λιγο!!! εκτος αν αλλαζουμε νερο καθε μιση ωρα, τοτε ναι!
Στην ποτιστρα τα πουλακια πρεπει μονο να πινουν νερο... δεν ξερω αν μπορουν οι παπαγαλοι αλλα οι καλυτερες ποτιστρες με διαφορα ειναι αυτες με την μπιλια!

----------


## katerina1979

> ... δεν ξερω αν μπορουν οι παπαγαλοι αλλα οι καλυτερες ποτιστρες με διαφορα ειναι αυτες με την μπιλια!


Δημήτρη δεν μπορώ να βάλω ποτίστρα με μπίλια γιατί αυτές είναι για κάθετα κάγκελα ενώ εμένα είναι οριζόντια.

----------


## mitsman

Ισα ισα... που οι ποτιστρες με μπιλιες μπαινουν παντου....!!!!!

----------


## vas

κατερινα δεν ξερω,μου φαινονται πολλες οι ωρες,εγω εχω οπτικη επαφη με το κλουβι αρκετά συχνά ωστε να βλέπω αν έχει κάνει μπάνιο ή οχι για να ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να αλλάξω το νερό
@δημήτρη την ποτίστρα αυτη την έχω κοντά 2 χρόνια,δηλαδή τόσο όσο έχω και το πρώτο μου lovebird,το sammy,όπως είπα και πριν κάνει συνήθως μπάνιο εκεί με το που του αλλάζω νερό οπότε βακτήρια δεν προλαβαίνουν να αναπτυχθουν μιας και οταν το βλεπω να απομακρυνεται το νερο αλλαζεται(θελω να πω οτι το βλεπω σιγουρα,αν εκανε οταν δεν ημουν εκει θα το καταλαβαινα γιατι ειναι και λιγο ατσουμπαλο το καλο μου και μου κανει το δωματιο μουσκεμα :Ρ ) πάντως οι ποτίστρες αυτές με εχουν βολέψει πάρα πολυ,βγαίνουν και καθαρίζονται πανεύκολα,χωράνε αρκετό φαγητό και επιπλέον το κλουβί τους είναι αρκετά μεγάλο ωστε δεν έχω πρόβλημα χώρου για να βάλω εξωτερικές ποτίστρες/ταϊστρες (τοτε μονο πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερες οι εξωτερικες για παπαγαλους)

**ποιες ειναι οι ποτιστρες με μπιλια βρε παιδια;

----------


## mitsman

Εγω το λεω καθαρα απο θεμα υγιεινης... απο θεμα χωρου δεν μπορω να το θιξω, ειναι αναλογα το κλουβι του καθενα!!!
Αφου το εχεις δοκιμασμενο δυο χρονια σιγουρα ξερεις... ειπα Βασιανα οτι δεν ειμαι απολυτος!!!
 :Love0038: 

ΕΓΩ προσωπικα δεν θα την εβαζα γιατι ειναι απειρες οι φορες που λειπω απο το σπιτι πανω απο 4 συνεχομενες ωρες...
οποτε και αυτο ειναι στην κριση του καθενος αναλογως με το προγραμμα του!!!
ετσι????   ::

----------


## vas

σωστάααα  :Happy: 
οι ποτιστρες με τη μπιλια ομως ποιες ειναι;

----------


## katerina1979

> Ισα ισα... που οι ποτιστρες με μπιλιες μπαινουν παντου....!!!!!


Είσαι σίγουρος; Γιατί στα πετ σοπ που τις είδα έχουν ίδιο στόμιο με το στόμιο αυτών που μπαίνουν σε κλουβιά με κάθετα κάγκελα...

----------


## mitsman

Η συγκεκριμενη ειναι οντως για καθετα καγκελα αλλα υπαρχουν και χωρις αυτο το εξογκωμα και τις βαζουμε οπου θελουμε... εχει συρματακι για στηριγμα που πιανει γυρω γυρω απο τη ποτιστρα... εχω στα δικα μου και ειναι τρομερη... *θα σας βγαλω φωτο να δειτε!!!*
Το θετικο ειναι οτι το νερο μενει *πεντακαθαρο!!!*

----------


## vas

νομιζα οτι αυτες οι ποτιστρες ειναι για κουνελια  ::  βασικα εγω τετοια ειχα στο κουνελι μου,πως πινουν απο εκει οι παπαγαλοι;

----------


## mitsman

Ειπα πως δεν ξερω αν μπορουν οι παπαγαλοι.. παντως τα καναρινια πινουν..
και σε ολα τα εκτροφεια εχουν τετοιες!!!

----------


## vas

δε τις ειχα ξαναδει,ευχαριστουμε mitsman!

----------


## mitsman

Ας μας πει καποιος αν εχει χρησιμοποιησει τετοια ποτιστρα σε παπαγαλους!!!!

----------


## katerina1979

> υπαρχουν και τα αλλα μπολακια απο inox που εχουν μια στρογγυλη βαση την οποια βιδωνεις στα καγκελα,οπως κι αν ειναι αυτα.εμενα παντως με εχει βολεψει γιατι δεν κουνιεται και στους παπαγαλους αρεσει να πινουν νερο απο μπολακια και οχι απο ποτιστρες λογω του ραμφους τους.θα τα βρεις στα περισσοτερα πετ σοπ ή σε αλυσιδα μεγαλη.


Μαρία έχεις κάποια φώτο να μου βάλεις για να δω ποια εννοείς;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κατερίνα τέτοια μπολ είναι υπάρχουν στα περισσότερα καταστήματα.Εγώ έχω την πρώτη.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και εγω τη δευτερη...

Μονο να προσεξεις αν αγορασεις, να δεις οτι η βαση δεν ειναι στραβη ωστε να καθεται σωστα το μπωλ, γιατι η μια απο τις δυο που αγορασα ειχε κλιση προς τα πανω και επισης ηταν ελαχιστα μεγαλη με αποτελεσμα να πεφτει το μπωλ μολις το αρνακι μου ο fido ανεβαινε επανω της για να φαει...

----------


## Leonidas

γεια σας οι ποτιστρες με την μπιλια μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν και σε παπαγαλους,εχω χρησημοποιησει σε μωρα love kai ringneck,
ειναι πιο ασφαλη 

οσο για τα καγκελα καθετα η οριζοντια υπαρχουν δαχτυλιδια που δενουν πανω τους

----------


## mitsman

Τοτε προτεινω σε ολους να τις δοκιμασετε και δεν θα τις αλλαξετε ποτε ξανα!!! το νερο μενει παντα πεντακαθαρο!!! δοκιμαστε...
Σε ευχαριστουμε Λεωνιδα!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τοτε προτεινω σε ολους να τις δοκιμασετε και δεν θα τις αλλαξετε ποτε ξανα!!! το νερο μενει παντα πεντακαθαρο!!! δοκιμαστε...
> Σε ευχαριστουμε Λεωνιδα!!


Η μπίλια με αγχώνει .Αν βουλώσει από σκόνη και κολλήσει όταν απουσιάζω;Λέω τώρα μια πιθανότητα. :Confused0007:

----------


## Leonidas

> Η μπίλια με αγχώνει .Αν βουλώσει από σκόνη και κολλήσει όταν απουσιάζω;Λέω τώρα μια πιθανότητα.


οχι δεν κολλαει με τπτ,μπορεις να της βαλεις και λιγο λαδι για να μην εχεις καθολου φοβο

----------


## katerina1979

Εσύ Κωνσταντίνε τι έχεις για ποτίστρα του παπαγάλου σου;

----------


## mitsman

> Η μπίλια με αγχώνει .Αν βουλώσει από σκόνη και κολλήσει όταν απουσιάζω;Λέω τώρα μια πιθανότητα.


 Χαιρομαι που μοιραζεσαι αυτη σου την ανησυχια μαζι μας... γιατι το εχω ακουσει και εγω και στην αρχη το φοβομουν... αλλα ειναι σπανιο αυτο το φαινομενο.. συνηθως σε αυτοματα ποτισματα κολλανε.. αυτες οι ποτιστρες δεν κολλανε ποτε νομιζω... εμενα η δικη μου που την εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο κιολας (με πολλη σκονη δηλαδη) δεν μου εχει κολλησει ποτε!!

----------


## vagelis76

> Η μπίλια με αγχώνει .Αν βουλώσει από σκόνη και κολλήσει όταν απουσιάζω;Λέω τώρα μια πιθανότητα.


  και μένα με αγχώνει η ποτήστρα με μπίλια.....έχω πάρει μια δοκιμαστικά για τα καναρίνια την έβαλα και δεν είδα να πίνουν...αγχώθηκα τόσο που την έβγαλα και δεν το ξαναπροσπάθησα,ξέροντας πως είναι ότι καλύτερο για τα πουλιά.
Πρέπει να το ξαναπροσπαθήσω.....

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη πρεπει αν εχεις αφαιρεσει απο βραδυς την κανονικη ποτιστρα και το πρωι να βαλεις φρεσκο νερακι στην καινουρια και να την βαλεις ακριβως εκει που ηταν η προηγουμενη!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Δημήτρη είχες πει ότι θα έβαζες φωτογραφία της δικιάς σου...Μπορείς να βάλεις;

----------


## mitsman

Ναι.... αν το θυμηθω... πολλες φωτογραφιες ταζω και ολο ξεχναω!!!
χα χα χα χα
ελπιζω να μην το δει ο Στελιος αυτο!! χα χα χα χα
το απογευμα ελπιζω να θυμηθω να το κανω!!!

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον Κατερινα!!!
 
εδω εισαι.... 

Ακουω αποριες! μονο το συρμα την κραταει, αυτο με το αγκιστρο. τιποτα αλλο!

----------

